
Elon Musk's AMA on Reddit Today - photonwins
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/23/13372064/elon-musk-spacex-reddit-ama-3pm-mars
======
M_Grey
For the love of god, ask him about practical issues like radiation,
microgravity, and micrometeorite hazards.

